# I have to Vent!!!



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

As some of you know i used to puppy sit my sister's maltese ( Zoey's mom).In fact i still get her once in awhile. Well here is my vent. when my sister first got crystal she was everthing a maltese owner should be. She made sure she took her to the vet, she kept her bushed out, she bathed her all the time, and she of course she spoiled her just like one should. That was for the first year of her life. Then my sister and her hubby got a divorce. That was when i started watching crystal 4/5 days a week cause my sister was able to spend as much time with her cause she worked all the time. That was for the next two years. I didnt mind in fact it was how i found this website and learned how to take care of a maltese. Then last year she lost her job and had to move into my moms house. So i didnt get Crystal as much cause my mom is home all the time. My sister has a job again and has had one since about a month after she moved in with my mom. Suddenly though she cant seem to pay for dog food, take the time to bath or even just brush her out. When i get crystal now i spend over an hour just getting knots out of just her ears and her tail. Then when i give her a bath the water turns a greyish brown cause she hadn't had a bath since the last time i had her which could be months. My sister shaved her down cause of the knots on her body, but that was over two month ago and poor baby still doesnt have much hair cause of the poor food she is eatting ( my mom is on SS and can only afford the cheap dog food and my sister isnt helping at all). I just want to tell her i am goiong to keep crystal and not give her back cause Becky cant seem to take care of her, but she can go help friends bath and brush out their dogs. She can eat out all the time. She cant seem to force herslef to take 15 mons out of her day even to just brush out crystal. I spent alot of time with Crystal training her, getting her barking under control, all that. 

I know my sister is selfish and self centered, but i didnt think it was to the point where her puppy would suffer. I bite my tongue cause my mom is having enough trouble with my sister and her two adult kids that cant seem to figure out that they have to stop living off others. I will just keep taking her (Crystal) for Spa days that usally last a week long so she can get spoiled and pampered like a malt should. I dont know what else i can do.

I vented here cause i know you guys would understand why i cant stand what my sister is/isnt doing for crystal.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

If she has so much going on I her life right now, maybe she would allow you to have her permanently ! I hope so, because she sure isn't taking very good care of her. Poor baby, so many changes in her like, and you are her one constant. Good luck!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I say at least ask. Since a malt requires so much time and effort, maybe she isn't really wanting her anyway.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree, to maybe 'diplomatically' propose you keep her permanently. I say 'diplomatically' because I'd sure hate to see a situation where she may not allow this sweet baby to come to you at all.....that would be awful!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Poor Crystal, she is lucky to have you watching out for her.

Maybe you could ask your sister if Crystal could come stay with you "for a while" to keep Zoey company?


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

I will keep being that constant to.the good thing is my sister knows I will be "borrowing" crystal off and on the next few months as my hubby has to go out of town for work alot and she held Zoey feel a little better about mommy being home without daddy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I think I'd ask.... Maybe let her know she has a lot going on in her life right now, and that you'd be honored if she'd let you help with Crystal.

Maybe offer to let Crystal have visits with her every few weeks... you can send her food along with her, and make sure she's well groomed before going.

This way she still gets to see her if she still wants that....


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Maybe if you can word it to where it almost seems like it was her idea then she would love for you to take over her care and she could always visit with her at your house.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with everyone. Do it as carefully as you can. Hopefully it will work out for all. Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Family is usually the hardest to deal with because there are so many expectations on either side, usually some hurt history which complicates things. 
My policy is to try to be as honest as I can always---and I ask God to open a door so that the best situation for everyone can be accessed. I would tell your sis that you have noticed that she may be "overwhelmed" with life and that you want to help give her time to get better. I would ASK her if taking Crystal into your care might make it more possible for her to get a better grip on her life? I would emphasize that you only want to do what is best for them and if that doesn't help then maybe she can suggest another way you might help? 
Sending you big hugs & lots of prayers for your situation!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

What Sandi said sounds perfect.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

All I can say, is I dont blame you at all!!! But I do agree with the others to approach your sister slowly on this matter................... try to convince her!!! Please let us know how this went!


----------



## Boo3 (Aug 22, 2018)

dragonsdawn said:


> As some of you know i used to puppy sit my sister's maltese ( Zoey's mom).In fact i still get her once in awhile. Well here is my vent. when my sister first got crystal she was everthing a maltese owner should be. She made sure she took her to the vet, she kept her bushed out, she bathed her all the time, and she of course she spoiled her just like one should. That was for the first year of her life. Then my sister and her hubby got a divorce. That was when i started watching crystal 4/5 days a week cause my sister was able to spend as much time with her cause she worked all the time. That was for the next two years. I didnt mind in fact it was how i found this website and learned how to take care of a maltese. Then last year she lost her job and had to move into my moms house. So i didnt get Crystal as much cause my mom is home all the time. My sister has a job again and has had one since about a month after she moved in with my mom. Suddenly though she cant seem to pay for dog food, take the time to bath or even just brush her out. When i get crystal now i spend over an hour just getting knots out of just her ears and her tail. Then when i give her a bath the water turns a greyish brown cause she hadn't had a bath since the last time i had her which could be months. My sister shaved her down cause of the knots on her body, but that was over two month ago and poor baby still doesnt have much hair cause of the poor food she is eatting ( my mom is on SS and can only afford the cheap dog food and my sister isnt helping at all). I just want to tell her i am goiong to keep crystal and not give her back cause Becky cant seem to take care of her, but she can go help friends bath and brush out their dogs. She can eat out all the time. She cant seem to force herslef to take 15 mons out of her day even to just brush out crystal. I spent alot of time with Crystal training her, getting her barking under control, all that.
> 
> I know my sister is selfish and self centered, but i didnt think it was to the point where her puppy would suffer. I bite my tongue cause my mom is having enough trouble with my sister and her two adult kids that cant seem to figure out that they have to stop living off others. I will just keep taking her (Crystal) for Spa days that usally last a week long so she can get spoiled and pampered like a malt should. I dont know what else i can do.
> 
> I vented here cause i know you guys would understand why i cant stand what my sister is/isnt doing for crystal.


I’d ask you sister if you can have her live with you. You can care for her and pay for her care. You are doing it already. It maybe a relief for your sister.


----------

